# Pain between belly button and breastbone



## Ladymac517 (Nov 9, 2001)

Does anyone have pain between the belly button and the bottom of the breastbone? Is it IBS or an ulcer? The pain is worse during the night, but also can get it during the day several hours after eating.It is very bothersome. It is worse some days than others. Some nights I can sleep through till morning without any problems and the next night is rather painful. Am 60 and IBS for ten years. Have had most of the tests at one time or another. This is something new within the last two weeks. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ladymac517 (Nov 9, 2001)

I surmise that no one has any answer since this was posted. Thanks anyhow for taking the time to read. I am like everyone else - diarrhea, gas, pain, bloating, heartburn. Just, this was something new, The problems of IBS are interfering with retirement. I have all the plans of things to do and find myself even unable to do daytrips or go out to eat. Have had to cancel a trip to Europe. Tired of staying home and eating my own cooking.


----------



## SilverLilly (Dec 19, 2002)

I have the same problem as of late... I'm thinking its an ulcer. Its not heartburn, because its not in my chest, its my upper belly. Its a gnawing, burning pain that feels like I swallowed flaming needles. I don't eat spicy or acidic food, so i'm clueless as to what sets it off. I ate a bagel for breakfast like I normally do, and within an hour, I was doubled over popping Zantac like candy. Its called 'epigastric pain' and is usually the result of a peptic ulcer. Usually. I'm trying to figure out if its a direct symptom of IBS, or of IBS just aggravates it. I guess so long as its treated, it doesn't matter. I was told, probably 10 years ago, that I had an ulcer forming. Well, I believe it has fully formed now. If anyone out there has any remedies, please post them... I'm desperate. Its just as bad if not worse than my severe diarrhea. Silver Lilly


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Lady.Sorry that a response did not come quickly...some of who might do so only get around her about once every 24 hours or 48 hours even so personally I just saw it.In any case, there are (2) things to consider to answer your question.First, people who have been through a proper differential diagnostic procedure which ruled out other conditions leading the doctor to arrive at the "diagnosis" of so called Irritable Bowel Syndrome can and do experience many differing types of abdominal and even "whole body" pains and discomforts besides their diarrhea, constipation, gas, ad nauseum.This particular symptom is not unusual for a patient to experience periodically...on the other hand some people never experience this particualr symptom as you describe it. I personally have. Along with a host of other highly localized and exquisitely painful types of abdminal discomforts.HOWEVER, that being said and properly qualified, the thing that concerns me is that you state this is a new symptom within the last 2 weeks.This opens the possibility of something ELSE acute occurring and should prompt a trip to your doctor of choice ASAP to be evaluated.Please don't delay as it may simply be something else, reversible, which requires proper medical attention and of which you could eb relieved.Please make an appt. today, as any time symptoms change an pain is involved, they should be investigated right away.Please let us know what the doctor says OK?  ___________________________SILVERYFLOWERS:







PSSST...you too maybe, if you have not, should go see the doc and have this evaluated before conlcuidng what it is (if you have not done so yet...it is just that the way you right it makes it sound like it is something that has been evaluated before but now is changed or worsened and since you were told about "epigstric pain" and possible ulcers you conlcude this has occurred).Now if that IS the case, either way you need to ahve this evaluated as the ulcer is treatable. And if it is not an ulcer you need to have that ruled out...if nor specific lesion can be found by the uausl and customary means it could be secondary to the "IBS process".IF that is the case this is not a sentence-of-irrevocable sufferig any longer. There are wasy to achieve relief from pain like this base don some newer information the last couple of years.BUT we cannot comment or discuss that until the right time...and that is after your ulcer-concerns have been investigated.Now if I read your post worng let me know and I'll come back by tomorrow and we can talk further. I am just going by what I think you have said.







MNL


----------



## Ladymac517 (Nov 9, 2001)

Thanks for the reply. I talked with the family doctor (he is easier to see than the gastro doc) and he stated he is sure it is heartburn. He prescribed Ranitidine 300 mg. twice a day for two weeks. If it is not better in that time, I am to see him or go to the gastro doc. I have had almost every test there is for one thing or another. The medicine does seem to calm everything. Thanks again. LadyMac


----------



## cakemix (Apr 9, 2002)

I have the EXACT pain you describe. It most ALWAYS comes at night, or right after i eat. I was told it might be acid reflux, but all the pills they gave me don't work. Hint for you.....when you get those types of stomach aches at night..take 2 MOTRINS or ADVIL (Not tylenol it doesnt work) and it should go away. It is the only thing i have found to work after prevacid, nexium...didnt work.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LADY:OK good...now ask him to discuss GERD (gastroesophageal reflux disorder with you and see if this is what he beleives is the problem, and what the long term plan is that they have for managing it...there are some dietary changes to make along with the meds, if it is gerd, that will allow you to live free of pain and untoward effects.Happy burn-free holidays...MNL


----------

